# Question for Belgian Aikidoka on the forum...



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 19, 2006)

In flipping through some old pictures, I find myself wondering about some old acquaintences. Do Leon Barbe (judo) and Georges Voerhelst (aikido) (sp?) still run Budo Club Samourai in Bruxelles? Does Alain Leemans (taijutsu, karate) still teach there? 

I found a website, but no info about the folks I've tipped a beer or two with. I was there about 20 years ago, and so expect Mr. Barbe' to have slipped off the plate. But what about the other two gents?

Thanks in advance to any who can help,

Dave


----------

